
Ask HN: Who is using Python in the browser or mobile platforms? - jMyles
For nearly a decade now, we&#x27;ve been talking about Python running in places other than the CLI of a server.<p>There have been a bunch of efforts to build a toolchain allowing Python to run &quot;anywhere&quot; - Beeware &#x2F; Briefcase, Kivi, etc.<p>When connectNative started to be a topic of wide conversation, there was a wave of optimism that this was going to be the way that Python ran in the browser.  But is anybody doing it?<p>In 2020, if you want to target CLI, browser, and mobile, all with one codebase, do you still need to use javascript?
======
tcbasche
You could probably get away without Javascript in 202, but I've yet to hear a
good reason aside from "javascript sux lol".

The real question here is why not just write the code that browsers speak?

